# Έκθεση ιδεών νηπιαγωγείου για την Θάσο.



## skam (Sep 14, 2016)

Στην σελίδα http://www.protagon.gr/apopseis/blogs/44341226482-44341226482 βλέπω να ειρωνεύεται μια ανάρτηση από το γραφείο του πρωθυπουργού για την Θάσο με το πιο κάτω κείμενο.

«Είχαμε την ευκαιρία σήμερα να δούμε από ψηλά τα μέτωπα της πυρκαγιάς και να δούμε πραγματικά ένα σπάνιο φαινόμενο. Εκατοντάδες εστίες οι οποίες προκλήθηκαν από ένα εξαιρετικά ασυνήθιστο καιρικό φαινόμενο, από μια ξηρή καταιγίδα το βράδυ της Παρασκευής, με δεκάδες κεραυνούς, χωρίς, όμως, ίχνος βροχής και ταυτόχρονα από μια συστοιχία συγκυριών. Στο νησί δεν έβρεξε, ενώ σε όλη την υπόλοιπη Ελλάδα έχει βρέξει πάρα πολύ νερό και ταυτόχρονα είχαμε πάρα πολύ ισχυρούς ανέμους, ειδικά στην περιοχή της Θάσου»

Γενικά δεν με ενοχλεί το να βάλει κανείς την Πορτογαλία στην Μεσόγειο (όπως έκανε το capital), κάποια λάθη θα γίνονται πάντα και κάποιες διατυπώσεις θα είναι άκομψες ή εκτός της αποδεκτής μορφής της γλώσσας. Έτσι και κάποιες ανακοινώσεις θα έχουν αμφίβολη χρησιμότητα (όπως η πιο πάνω). Όμως δεν καταλαβαίνω πού είναι το μεμπτό ή υποτιμητικό στην ανακοίνωση. Δεν αμφιβάλλω ότι τα περισσότερα μέλη από το φόρουμ θα μπορούσαν να την διατυπώσουν καλύτερα, όπως και ότι η ανακοίνωση έχει κάποια σημεία που δεν δένουν καλά. Αλλά στα σοβαρά, αποτελεί λόγο κριτικής;
Μου θυμίζει τον χαμό που είχε γίνει με το "εφημερίδα της κυβερνήσεως"

Νομίζω ότι όποιος είναι ενάντια στην παρούσα κυβέρνηση, μπορεί εύκολα να βρει θέματα που να δικαιολογούν κριτική. Νομίζω ότι η "έκθεση ιδεών" για την Θάσο δεν είναι ένα από αυτά.


----------



## SBE (Sep 14, 2016)

> Στην σελίδα ... βλέπω να ειρωνεύεται μια ανάρτηση



Να ειρωνέυεται ποιός την ανάρτηση;


----------



## skam (Sep 14, 2016)

SBE said:


> Να ειρωνέυεται ποιός την ανάρτηση;


O Αντώνης Πανούτσος


----------



## AoratiMelani (Sep 14, 2016)

Άσχετο με το θέμα, μήπως όμως γίνεται να διορθωθούν τα ορθογραφικούλια της ανάρτησης; Κυρίως αυτό του τίτλου;
νηπιαγωγίου => νηπιαγωγείου 
η ποιο πάνω => η πιο πάνω


----------



## skam (Sep 14, 2016)

AoratiMelani said:


> Άσχετο με το θέμα, μήπως όμως γίνεται να διορθωθούν τα ορθογραφικούλια της ανάρτησης; Κυρίως αυτό του τίτλου;
> νηπιαγωγίου => νηπιαγωγείου
> η ποιο πάνω => η πιο πάνω


Δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ πλέον να το κάνω. Μήπως κάποιος διαχειριστής μπορεί να τα διορθώσει;

(Μάλλον δεν μπορώ να κρύψω, πως είμαι τραγικά ανορθόγραφος)


----------



## nickel (Sep 14, 2016)

Θα συμφωνήσω, skam, ότι είναι χασομέρι να ασχολείται κανείς με παρόμοια κείμενα, ό,τι και να δείχνουν στον κάθε αντιπολιτευόμενο, όταν υπάρχουν τα εκπληκτικά μπρουτάλ κείμενα του αναπληρωτή υπουργού Υγείας, τα οποία αξίζουν να αναλυθούν σε πολλά επίπεδα (το παρακάτω σημερινό είναι από τα καλύτερα). Από τις πρώτες παρατηρήσεις θα πρέπει να είναι το γεγονός ότι παραλείπει συστηματικά να βάλει τόνο στις _θεραπαινίδες_, με αποτέλεσμα να παρατονίζεται από κάποιους δημοσιογράφους σε _θεραπαίνιδες_.


----------



## SBE (Sep 14, 2016)

skam said:


> O Αντώνης Πανούτσος



Έτσι όπως είναι γραμμένο όμως δίνει την εντύπωση ότι χρησιμοποιείς το ρήμα ειρωνέυομαι σα να είναι ειρωνεύω, ειρωνεύεις, ειρωνεύει, ειρωνέυεται. "Βλέπω να ειρωνεύεται μια ανάρτηση".


----------



## skam (Sep 14, 2016)

Πλάκα έχει το κείμενο του Πολάκη. Και σε αυτό, συμφωνώ ότι θα είχε νόημα κάποια κριτική στην διατύπωση. 

Προσωπικά όμως ακόμα και αυτό, δεν με χαλάει. 
Εκείνο που με ενδιαφέρει είναι αν μια κυβέρνηση, η όποια κυβέρνηση, βελτίωσε κάπως τις παροχές και μείωσε τις σπατάλες στο χώρο της υγείας, πάντα σε σχέση με τις δυνατότητές διαχείρισης που είχε. Αν το έκανε ας είναι μπρουτάλ ο υπουργός, αν τα πράγματα πήγαν χειρότερα και μέλι να στάζει το στόμα του, είναι για τα σκουπίδια. Αν λοιπόν τα χειροτέρεψε, εκεί πρέπει να εστιαστεί η κριτική. 

Ο πολιτικός λόγος δεν είναι ουδέτερος, αντίθετα παράγει δράσεις. Να θυμίσω τον Παυλόπουλο να δικαιώνει τους αγανακτισμένους πολίτες (Σκορδίλη και άλλα χρυσά παιδιά), στο γυαλί.

nickel Ευχαριστώ και για την διόρθωση.


> Έτσι όπως είναι γραμμένο όμως δίνει την εντύπωση ότι χρησιμοποιείς το ρήμα ειρωνέυομαι σαν ενεργητικό."Βλέπω να ειρωνεύεται μια ανάρτηση", όπως λέμε βλέπω να σχολιάζεται μια ανάρτηση.


Σωστό, το πρόσεξα αφού το ανέφερες. Οπότε δεν μπορούσα πλέον να το αλλάξω.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 15, 2016)

skam said:


> Εκείνο που με ενδιαφέρει είναι αν μια κυβέρνηση, η όποια κυβέρνηση, βελτίωσε κάπως τις παροχές και μείωσε τις σπατάλες στο χώρο της υγείας[...]


Όπως όλοι ξέρουμε, η κατάσταση στο χώρο της υγείας έχει επιδεινωθεί ραγδαία τον τελευταίο χρόνο, και εκεί εστιάζεται η κριτική. Ο εν λόγω υπουργός, ωστόσο, απαντά με βρισιές και απειλές για τους δημοσιογράφους, διότι εστιάζει στο ότι του κάνουν κριτική, όχι στο ότι έχουν δίκιο αυτοί που του την κάνουν.


----------



## Marinos (Sep 15, 2016)

Palavra said:


> Όπως όλοι ξέρουμε, η κατάσταση στο χώρο της υγείας έχει επιδεινωθεί ραγδαία τον τελευταίο χρόνο


Τα τελευταία χρόνια, είναι μια πιο ψύχραιμη και πλήρης διατύπωση, θα έλεγα. (Σταματήστε, γμτ, να με κάνετε να συμπολιτεύομαι! :angry: )


----------



## Palavra (Sep 15, 2016)

Μετράω με χρόνια μνημονίων :) Επομένως, τον τελευταίο χρόνο η κατάσταση έχει επιδεινωθεί ραγδαία σε σχέση με τα προηγούμενα χρόνια από το 2009. Πρόπερσι, ας πούμε, δεν σου έλεγαν να φέρεις σεντόνια, φρυγανιές και χαρτί υγείας στο δημόσιο νοσοκομείο.


----------



## Marinos (Sep 15, 2016)

Τι να σου πω, στο Ρέθυμνο είχε χρειαστεί να φέρω όχι φρυγανιές αλλά γάζες και άλλο φαρμακευτικό υλικό -- πότε ακριβώς δεν θυμάμαι, αλλά οπωσδήποτε παλιότερα από πρόπερσι. (Ας το έχουμε υπόψη για το τι σημαίνει λιγότερο κράτος και λιγότεροι δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι.)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 15, 2016)

Marinos said:


> Τα τελευταία χρόνια, είναι μια πιο ψύχραιμη και πλήρης διατύπωση, θα έλεγα.



Τα τελευταία χρόνια αρχίζοντας από πότε; Υπήρξε, ας πούμε, μια χρονιά που ήταν η βέλτιστη; Ποια χρονιά ήταν αυτή; (Επειδή ξέρω ότι δεν είσαι από τους δήθεν πονηρούς που δείχνουν ολόκληρη τη Μεταπολίτευση και παραπέμπουν στην αμέσως πρότερη κατάσταση.)





Marinos said:


> (Σταματήστε, γμτ, να με κάνετε να συμπολιτεύομαι! :angry: )



Μα εσύ επιμένεις να ισοπεδώνεις και να μη βλέπεις αποχρώσεις επειδή «όλοι ίδιοι είναι». Ε, δεν είναι. Αποδεδειγμένα πια. Υπάρχουν διαβαθμίσεις και στο καλό, και στο κακό.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 15, 2016)

Marinos said:


> Τι να σου πω, στο Ρέθυμνο είχε χρειαστεί να φέρω όχι φρυγανιές αλλά γάζες και άλλο φαρμακευτικό υλικό -- πότε ακριβώς δεν θυμάμαι, αλλά οπωσδήποτε παλιότερα από πρόπερσι. (Ας το έχουμε υπόψη για το τι σημαίνει λιγότερο κράτος και λιγότεροι δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι.)



Μα διορίστηκαν οι γάζες και τα φάρμακα δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι; Γιατί υποθέτουμε ότι «λιγότερο κράτος» σημαίνει νομοτελειακά «χειρότερο κράτος»; Αυτό δεν είναι άτακτη υποχώρηση και εγκατάλειψη του αγώνα ενάντια στις σπάταλες και ρουσφετολογικές πρακτικές που κατηγορούμε όλοι;


----------



## Marinos (Sep 15, 2016)

Παιδιά, μη μου το κάνετε αυτό, πνίγομαι! (Ή: κακώς πετάχτηκα)
Με δυο λόγια (και με τη σειρά) και μη με παρεξηγήσετε αν δεν επανέλθω για την ώρα: στο χώρο της υγείας σίγουρα ραγδαία επιδείνωση (όσον αφορά ελλείψεις κλπ) τα πέντε τελευταία χρόνια, όχι πως ήταν ιδανική η κατάσταση πριν αλλά να, αυτό με τα υλικά και φάρμακα που πρέπει να φέρεις από το σπίτι ή το φαρμακείο απέναντι δεν το είχα δει προηγουμένως. Διαβαθμίσεις φυσικά υπάρχουν, δεν έχω καθόλου την αίσθηση ότι πήγαμε προς το χειρότερο παρόλο που βλέπω διάφορους ερασιτεχνισμούς όπως είναι φυσικό, νομίζω πήγαμε προς το καλύτερο κάπως αλλά σε τόσο δευτερεύοντες κατά την άποψή μου τομείς που δεν έχει και τόση σημασία. Και τρίτον, θαρρώ πως όπου έγινε σημαία το "λιγότερο κράτος" πήγαμε και σε "χειρότερο κράτος (ή, αλλιώς, χειρότερες υπηρεσίες) -- τρανταχτό παράδειγμα τα λονδρέζικα τρένα. Αυτά και να με συμπαθάτε, η συνέχεια --αν έχουμε όρεξη-- άλλη φορά :)


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 15, 2016)

Marinos said:


> ...τρανταχτό παράδειγμα τα λονδρέζικα τρένα.


Τα χρησιμοποιείς; Επειδή εγώ τα χρησιμοποιώ και το επίπεδο των υπηρεσιών τους δεν τα είδαμε ποτέ ούτε στον ύπνο μας.


----------



## Marinos (Sep 15, 2016)

Αν βελτιώθηκαν τόσο τα τελευταία χρόνια... γιατί οι καθυστερήσεις, οι ακυρώσεις δρομολογίων, το τρέξιμο από τον ένα σταθμό στον άλλο για να προλάβεις το τελευταίο τρένο επειδή τελευταία στιγμή ακυρωνόταν ένα δρομολόγιο ήταν πράγματα πρωτόφαντα για μένα τον Αθηναίο τις δύο (λίγες, βέβαια) φορές που έκατσα λίγο στο Λονδίνο, το '05 και το '09 αν θυμάμαι καλά. Μιλάω για τις εταιρείες των προαστίων, Northwestern κλπ, όχι για το Tube. Διασταύρωσα τις εντυπώσεις μου και με διάφορους Λονδρέζους συγγενείς και φίλους, τόσο εντύπωση μου έκανε.


----------



## Marinos (Sep 16, 2016)

Ντε και καλά λοιπόν α) να αναλάβω ρόλο συμπολίτευσης και β) να τρέχω και να μη φτάνω τελευταία στιγμή με τις δουλειές του καταραμένου Σεπτέμβρη ;)

Θα αφήσω τα οικονομικά/εργασιακά κατά μέρος, μια και όλες αυτές οι αρνητικές εξελίξεις (καθώς και άλλες) είναι συνεπείς όσον αφορά την γενικότερη πολιτική που εφαρμόζεται εδώ και χρόνια, ήτοι: λιτότητα, χρέος και ισοσκελισμός, στην πραγματικότητα χωρίς κανένα περιθώριο διαφοροποίησης όπως διαπιστώνουμε συνεχώς. Θα πω λοιπόν πολύ συνοπτικά (γιατί πραγματικά δεν προλαβαίνω) ότι εκτιμώ το έργο του Παρασκευόπουλου στο υπουργείο Δικαιοσύνης ιδίως όσον αφορά το σωφρονιστικό σύστημα, ο Φίλης που δεν τον χώνευα είναι στην πράξη καλύτερος απ' ό,τι περίμενα (έχω επίσης πολύ καλή γνώμη για τον Φωτάκη), η διαχείριση του προσφυγικού μπορεί να ήταν πιο ερασιτεχνική απ' όσο έπρεπε αλλά αποδεικνύεται σαφέστατα καλύτερη από τις αισχρές Αμυγδαλέζες (δεν αποκλείω ότι θα επιστρέψουμε εκεί δυστυχώς) -- όσο για τα θέματα δικαιωμάτων, το ζήτημα δεν είναι ποιος τα ψηφίζει αλλά ποιος τα προτείνει και τα εφαρμόζει. Πριν από ενάμιση χρόνο, θυμάμαι, κάποιοι ήσασταν βέβαιοι ότι οι ΑΝΕΛ θα πρόβαλλαν συνεχώς βέτο ;) .

Σοβαρά τώρα, δεν συμπολιτεύομαι άλλο. Επειδή πολλά μέλη έχουν επιλέξει όπως εν γένει κι εγώ να μην κάνουν πολιτικές συζητήσεις, υπάρχουν σχετικά νήματα από τα οποία συνάγει κανείς ότι έχουμε μια δραματική αλλαγή προς μια ανίκανη δικτατορία, πάνω-κάτω, σχεδόν σαν του Παπαντόκ στην Αϊτή ας πούμε. Είναι λογικό να έχει κανείς τις συμπάθειές του, αλλά αν είναι να λέει μόνο τα κακά (ή να επιμένει σε ιστορίες για αρκούδες όπως την "επίθεση στην αριστεία" ή το "ξεδόντιασμα της Διαύγειας", για όποιον θυμάται), ε, κάποιοι σαν εμένα εξωθούνται να προβάλλουν τα υπόλοιπα. Όταν αυτοί οι κάποιοι τοποθετούνται γενικώς στην αντιπολίτευση, δημιουργείται ένα είδος υπαρξιακού προβλήματος που δεν είναι και πολύ ευχάριστο.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 16, 2016)

Μαρίνε, η Αμυγδαλέζα έχει ξανανοίξει.


----------



## Marinos (Sep 16, 2016)

Μην παίζουμε με τις λέξεις: δεν είναι κλειστό κέντρο συγκέντρωσης κράτησης. Ή ξεχάσαμε τι σήμαινε πριν από δυο χρόνια;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 16, 2016)

Άκουσα πριν λίγο τον Μουζάλα που μιλησε στη Βουλή για _κέντρα κράτησης_ (στον πληθυντικό). Κάποια άλλα κέντρα θα είναι αυτά, προφανώς...


----------



## Marinos (Sep 16, 2016)

_Κλειστό_ κέντρο κράτησης, λέμε. Εντάξει, αν νομίζετε ότι η μόνη αλλαγή στην αντιμετώπιση των προσφύγων και των μεταναστών είναι ξερωγώ η προχειρότητα, πάω πάσο, δεν έχω να πω τίποτα. Τίποτα όμως.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 16, 2016)

ΟΚ. Ας μην το συζητήσουμε. Ας περιμένουμε π.χ. μέχρι να υπάρξουν τα πρώτα ανοιχτά κέντρα κράτησης (και) στην Κρήτη. Επειδή εγώ έχω εικόνα μόνο από χαζοεθελοντές (όχι ΜΚΟ) της Ειδομένης και των κέντρων της Βόρειας Ελλάδας, αλλά εντάξει. Μόνο στην «προχειρότητα» υπάρχει διαφορά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 20, 2016)

Ευτυχώς που στη Μόρια το κέντρο κράτησης είναι ανοιχτό και καλά οργανωμένο και μπαινοβγαίνουν οι μεν και οι δε για να μη γίνονται στόχος από τα κωλόπαιδα με τα μαύρα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 20, 2016)

Για να αποφύγουμε λάθος αντιπαραθέσεις σχετικά με το πιο πάνω ποστ μου. Αυτό που εννοώ είναι ότι θεωρώ πιο σημαντικό από την ελεγχόμενη ή όχι φύλαξη των προσφυγικών καταυλισμών την ανθρώπινη οργάνωσή τους και τη σωστή συμπεριφορά προς αυτούς τους ξένους μας (για να διαλέξω έναν άλλον όρο) από τις αρχές.


----------



## Paradiper_Du (Sep 21, 2016)

«Υπάρχει ένας μύθος, η Αμυγδαλέζα *δεν έπαψε ποτέ να λειτουργεί*. Απλά απελευθερώθηκαν [...] που είχε λήξει η περίοδος που πρέπει να κρατούνται. Επίσης το θέμα είναι με τις συνθήκες που επικρατούσαν εκεί, το είχα δει και ως γιατρός πριν γίνω υπουργός. *Δεν το λέω ως μομφή για τις προηγούμενες κυβερνήσεις, γνωρίζουμε τις δυσκολίες στα οικονομικά που αντιμετώπιζαν*».

Υπουργός Μουζάλας, 23 Μαρτίου 2016


----------



## Evelyn (Sep 21, 2016)

Ανοικτή και πάλι η Αμυγδαλέζα, λοιπόν.

Όπως λέει και το παραπάνω άρθρο, _Ο συγκεκριμένος χώρος θα λειτουργεί ως *κλειστή δομή και κέντρο κράτησης*, καθώς έτσι προβλέπεται από τους κανονισμούς για τη συγκεκριμένη διαδικασία._


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 21, 2016)

Ναι, κέντρο κράτησης, αλλά _οικειοθελούς κράτησης_.

--Μην με κρατάς ρε, να τον σκίσω!
--Μα δεν σε κρατάω...
--Κράτα με, μην κάνω φονικό...


----------



## SBE (Sep 22, 2016)

Mήπως η πιο πάνω εικόνα θα έπρεπε να είναι και στα μαργαριτάρια λόγω έξτρα Σ;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 29, 2016)

drsiebenmal said:


> ΟΚ. Ας μην το συζητήσουμε. Ας περιμένουμε π.χ. μέχρι να υπάρξουν τα πρώτα ανοιχτά κέντρα κράτησης (και) στην Κρήτη.


Επειδή το δικαίωμα αυστηρής κριτικής σημαίνει και να αποδίδεις τα εύσημα όπου και όταν πρέπει...

Το Ρέθυμνο αποφάσισε δια πυρός και σιδήρου (στην κυριολεξία) να φιλοξενήσει τους πρόσφυγες -- (1) η είδηση, (2) «Ντάρα μανέλα», άρθρο του Βασ. Σκουντή


----------



## Palavra (Sep 29, 2016)

Να σημειώσουμε όμως ότι η πρόταση της κυβέρνησης είναι -αν δεν απατώμαι- για 3.000 πρόσφυγες, και το Ρέθυμνο αποφάσισε να πάρει μόνο 300.


----------



## Marinos (Sep 29, 2016)

Περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες εδώ: http://goodnet.gr/rotator/articles/pedio-machis-me-fonto-to-prosfugiko.html 
Από το νομό Ρεθύμνου μέχρι τώρα υπάρχουν απ' όσο ξέρω θετικές αποφάσεις και από τις επαρχίες (όπως τέλος πάντων λέγονται τώρα) Αμαρίου και Αγίου Βασιλείου. 3.000, αν δεν κάνω λάθος, είναι ο αριθμός για ολόκληρη την Κρήτη. 
Σε άλλες ειδήσεις, άρνηση ήρθε από το Τυμπάκι, το ασχημότερο μέρος του νησιού (αν _η αισθητική είναι η ηθική του μέλλοντος_...), όπου και η καταπληκτική προβοκάτσια με τα φέιγ-βολάν της τάχαμου "Μουσουλμανικής Αδελφότητας Κρήτης".


----------



## Earion (Sep 29, 2016)

Προβοκάτσια ερασιτεχνών και αδιάβαστων. Στη θέση τους εγώ θα έβαζα πρώτο πρώτο το εδάφιο που λέει «Σκοτώστε τους όπου τους βρείτε» ή «Πολεμήστε όσους δεν πιστεύουν στον Αλλάχ».


----------



## Marinos (Sep 30, 2016)

Παρντόν;


----------



## Earion (Sep 30, 2016)

Λέω, συνταγή άμα θέλει να κάνει κανείς αληθοφανείς προβοκάτσιες. (Να βάλω και φατσούλα; :devil:)


----------

